# Oase oder Osaga oder ???



## Azur (16. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Pünktlich zum Sommerende hat heute meine Teichpumpe (OASE Aquamax 16000) den Geist aufgegeben. :evil
Scheint, dass der Motor durchgeschmort ist. Sicherung knallt sofort beim Einstecken raus. Natürlich ist die Garantie auch schon letztes Jahr abgelaufen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage welche hole ich mir als Ersatz

Zur Auswahl stehen OASE Aquamax 16000 ECO (170W) oder Osaga 20000 ECO (220W)

Die Oase kostet in der Bucht ca. 400€ die Osaga 120€.

Hat Jemand schon Erfahrung mit der Osaga-Pumpe oder eine ander Alternative zu der OASE-Pumpe?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Moonlight (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hey Wilfried,

die Osaga hab ich auch seit ende Juli/anfang August laufen, genau die Gleiche, und trocken aufgestellt.

Bisher alles prima. Was die Zukunft natürlich sagt ... keine Ahnung. Meine Glaskugel ist kaputt 

Mandy


----------



## Azur (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Mandy!

Mach doch mal Deine Glaskugel heile.... 

Ist der Durchfluß und die Leistungsaufnahme denn den Daten entsprechend?

LG
-Wilfried-


----------



## Moonlight (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Ich habs nicht ausgelitert, aber der Durchfluß scheint den Daten zu entsprechen.
Weißt Du, ich hab da auch kein großes Aufhebens drum gemacht. Angeschlossen und fertig 

Mandy


----------



## Patrick K (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Wilfried

Lies mal was mein Technikdealer dazu schreibt

http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/teichpumpen/osaga-teichpumpen/index.php

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Moonlight (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Na dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht mit meiner Osaga Eco 20'000 

Mandy


----------



## Azur (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Mandy und Patrick!

Danke für Eure Entscheidungshilfen. Ich haber jetzt die Osaga-Pume bestellt. 

LG
-Wilfried-

PS: @Patrick: Ich habe sie bei Deinem Technikdealer gekauft, vielleicht hast Du da jetzt was gut.


----------



## Patrick K (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Nicht mehr wie du......

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Wilfried,

ich habe die selbe Pumpe seit letztes jahr Frühjahr im einsatz und betreibe Filter und Wasserfall damit ohne Probleme ich würd sie mir wieder holen.

lG Angelika


----------



## wildstyle (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Aloa zusammen,

ich hol den Freed mal wieder aus der Versenkung,,,,
Uns ist vor 2 Wochen eine Osage abgeraucht. Motorwicklung wohl weggruzzelt. Jedenfalls elektrisch gesehen völlig tot.

Das war unsere Bodenpumpe lief dementsprechend auch nur immer ein gutes halbes Jahr.

Nach 4 Jahren hat sich die nun verabschiedet und die Frage ist ob wir uns wieder eine von der Marke holen oder nicht.
Unsere Restlichen für Skimmer und Spülung sind auch von Osaga die laufen bisher zuverlässig, aber auch erst seit einem bzw. zwei JahrEn. Dafür aber durchgängig seit dem.

Wie sind Eure weiteren Erfahrungen? Laufen die bei Euch noch??



Danke & Gruß
Marco


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*



wildstyle schrieb:


> Uns ist vor 2 Wochen eine Osage abgeraucht. Motorwicklung wohl weggruzzelt.



Hey Marco,

das ist ja ärgerlich.
Aber genau das Gleiche hatte ich mit meiner 14000er von Super Fish. Die war nur 2 Jahre alt ... und hat sich auch verabschiedet.
Innen alles aufgeräufelt :evil Ist wohl heiß gelaufen 

Hast Du keine Garantie mehr drauf?

Also meine Osaga läuft noch wie ne eins. Hab sie auch angefaßt ... wird nicht mal lauwarm im Gegensatz zu der Super Fish 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Marco,

günstige Pumpen geben schon mal nach einiger Zeit ihren Geist auf.
Markenpumpen sind meist auf eine längere Lebensdauer angelegt.

Bei einem Preisvergleich musst du dann für sich entscheiden, was dir mehr Wert ist.
Die günstige alle 4 Jahre neu kaufen oder eine 5 mal so teure OASE nur alle 12 Jahre.

Ich habe beide Varianten im Einsatz, je nach Anwendungsfall.


----------



## wildstyle (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hi Mandy



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey Marco,
> 
> Hast Du keine Garantie mehr drauf?
> 
> ...



Nach vier Jahren gibts keine Garantie mehr ;(
Der Rest läuft auch super muss ich sagen.
Hatten sonst auch nie Probleme mit dem guten Stück.

@ Jörg

Na klar das ist immer ein Thema.
Wenn ich allerdings die Preise der Oase Pumpen sehe dann kann ich mir in den 12 Jahren auch drei "billig" Pumen kaufen und spare immer noch Geld.
Aber das ist ja die gute Grundsatzdiskusion zu der wohl jeder seine eigene Meinung hat. Und das ist auch gut so 

Ich fand damals das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schon nett und wurde eigentlich nicht enttäuscht. Mich interessiert nun halt mal die Erfahrung der anderen User da diese Pumpen ja scheinbar doch ein wenig öfter eingesetzt werden  

Ich bin zumindest erstmal nicht abgeneigt so ein Modell wieder zu kaufen. Wenn ich die Hersteller vergleiche ist zumindest das Material bei Osaga schon eine Ecke besser. Edelstahl stta Keramik usw......


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*



wildstyle schrieb:


> Nach vier Jahren gibts keine Garantie mehr ;(



Upps ... das hatte ich überlesen 

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Jörg,
das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit . Die Billigpumpen sind auch in ihrer Effizienz nicht auf dem Niveau einer "guten" (was für mich absolut unverständlich ist, da es hier um mehr als 100 Jahre alte Erkenntnisse geht ). So hat die Oase Aquamax Gravity Eco für 10 m³/h einen maximalen Stromverbrauch von 65 W, die Osaga 120 W . Die Daten relativieren sich ein wenig, wenn man die Förderhöhen mit berücksichtigt, dennoch verbleiben min 30W wegen schlecht designter Pumpenkammer und "Propeller", und erst recht der Drehzahl. Das sind min 50 €/Jahr, die man an Stromkosten mit einer besseren Pumpe sparen kann.
Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten "rechnet" sich kein Billigmodell mehr. Der einzige Grund, dennoch ein Billigmodell zu kaufen, ist schlicht der aktuelle Stand der Haushaltskasse . 
Aus Sicht einer Öko-Bilanz möchte ich das Ganze gar nicht erst kommentieren.


----------



## wildstyle (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*



> das ist aber nur die halbe Wahrheit . Die Billigpumpen sind auch in ihrer Effizienz nicht auf dem Niveau einer "guten"



Hm erschreckend ist das ja...

Ich habe grade mal geschaut:

Die Schwarze Flunder 15000 eco hat eine Angabe von 180W mit Förderhöhe 5,5m
Die Oase AquaMax Gravity Eco 15000 hat eine Angabe von 85W mit Förderhöhe 1,8m

Wenn man mal ganz stumpf Rechnet.... 0,1 * 24 * 360 * 0,24 -> sind das gute 207 Euro im Jahr....

Respekt! Die Frage ist, ob die Angaben nun so auch wirklich stimmen.
Ich werde das bei den Vorhandenen Pumpen mal nachmessen. Habe da auch den direkten Vergleich mit den Förderhöhen.


Gruß & eine gute Nacht
Marco


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo Marco,
diese Art der Rechnung greift leider ein wenig zu kurz . Die Förderhöhe gibt ja die maximale Höhe an, unterhalb der eine Pumpe noch Wasser bewegt. Wenn bei einer Billigpumpe die Förderhöhe deutlich unterschritten wird, dann ist die effektive Förderleistung nahe der maximalen, aber der Stromverbrauch ist nicht beim Maximum. Man kann die Ersparnis für eine Billigpumpe abschätzen. Jeder Meter Förderhöhe schägt da mit min 25W für 10 m³/h zu Buche (abhängig von der Turbulenz der Strömung). 
Darin liegt das Hauptargument für Schwerkraft- (bzw. Halbschwerkraft-) Systeme. Als zweiten Nebeneffekt verbrauchen die Billigpumpen an solchen gut ausgelegten Systemen nicht die angegebene Leistung. Die Ersparnis ist daher ein wenig niedriger, als von Dir berechnet (ansonsten stimmt Dein Gedankengang ).


----------



## wildstyle (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Moin Rolf,

na klar greift das ein wenig zu kurz. Die Rechnung ist Worst-Case
Das die Tatsächliche Leistung von einigen Faktoren abhängt ist klar.

Ich habe ein Energiemessgerät und werde das ganze mal Messen.
Ich hoffe ich komme am Dienstag dazu.

Dann kann ich theoretisch eine Förderhöhe mit 0,1m und eine mit 1,x < 1,5m messen.
Halt einmal die Spülpumpe für die Siebpatrone und einmal die Skimmerpumpe. 
Ich bin einfach mal gespannt was dort rauskommt.

Ich werde berichten.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## wildstyle (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo zusammen da wäre ich wieder!

Ich hab heute wie versprochen mal das Messgerät rangehängt.

Fangen wir der 9500E an, Diese soll laut Angabe 120W verbraten, maximale Förderhöhe 4,5m
Bei uns pumpt sie nun auf eine Höhe von ~1,4m dabei verbraucht sie ziemlich konstant 85W. Gepumpt wird hier durch einen UVC und danach freier Auslauf in das Sammelbecken der Siebpatrone.

Die Spülpumpe ist eine 6200E gelistet mit 65W Verbrauch und maximaler Förderhöhe 3,5m.
Bei uns pumpt sie, wie schon geschrieben, knapp 0,1m. Allerdings hat sie durch die Spülarme deutlich Gegendruck. Der gemessene Verbrauch liegt hier bei 58W.

Ergebnisse die schon nicht übel sind. 

Ich bin am Überlegen ob der Tausch der noch von damals übrig gebliebenen 1" Schläuche gegen 1 1/2" noch eine verminderung des Verbrauches mit sich bringen würde, da der Druckverlust so ja geringer werden würde.....

Interessant interessant!
Hat einer eine vergleichbare Oase in Betrieb und könnte dort mal messen?!

Gruß
Marco


----------



## acerbishusky (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo,

also ich habe eine "Jebao Energiespar SUPERECO Teichpumpe Filter bis 10000l/h 85W EFP10000" und bin bis jetzt ganz zufrieden.

Gemessen habe ich bei einer Förderhöhe von 1,7m durch einen UVC-Klärer 82Watt.
Bei mir sind es aber auch nur 20Watt mehr im vergleich zur Oase, bei >80 Watt unterschied würde ich die Oase eher nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Kois (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Habe beide Pumpen im Einsatz und kann außer dem etwas höheren Stromverbrauch der Osaga kaum Unterschiede feststellen. Klar bei Oase gibts bei der neuen 5 Jahre Garantie.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Michael H (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Wie immer hört man Gutes und weniger Gutes zu einem Prokukt
Da ich auch gerade auf der Suche bin nach einer Pumpe für meinen Filter kommt mir der Thread gerade recht , werde mir auch eine Osaga holen und natürlich berichten ....


http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/tei...pen/schwarze-flunder-eco-6200e-teichpumpe.php


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hi,




> Klar bei Oase gibts bei der neuen 5 Jahre Garantie.



Die gibbet bei Oase aber schon seit einigen Jahren.................... 

Und der Service ist unkompliziert und schnell! Mir ist eine 4000er 14 Tage vor Ende der 5 Jahre kaputt gegangen! Und die wurde innerhalb von 1 Woche ( Mi. - Mi. ) sogar gegen ein neueres Modell anstandslos getauscht!


----------



## Deuned (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Ich finde es gut,dass ihr hier auch die Energiekosten mitdiskutiert.
Wichtig scheint jedoch,dass man nicht auf die Katalogwerte achtet,sondern selber Messungen durchführt,wie ja wildestyle auch gemacht.
Ich nutze z.B. zwei OSAGA-kompressoren,die lt. Datenblatt 16 Watt Eingangsleistung benötigen sollenMit einem zuverlässigen,wertigen Messgerät konnte ich jedoch bei beiden nur rund 10 Watt messen(worüber ich natürlich nicht böse war)

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Michael13 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Habe durchweg sehr gute Erfahrungen mit der Osaga-Pumpe... seit mehreren Jahren ohne Probleme im Einsatz


----------



## lollo (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo,

Pumpen und Co. verbrauchen die angegebenen elektrische Leistung wenn sie unter Volllast laufen, also ihre max. Meter/Wassersäule drücken. Ist dieses nicht der Fall ist auch die Leistungsaufnahme geringer.

Wichtig bei Pumpen ist zur eigenen Sicherheit, dass sie die erforderlichen VDE und GS Zeichen besitzen, und das sie chromatfrei sind. 

Über Fernostproduktpumpen gibt es hier schon einige negative Berichte, wobei auch eine Kulanzregelung dann immer schlecht ist.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Von osaga gibt es doch diese eco pumpen und jetzt neu die Grüne minna oder so. Die verbrauchen laut Hersteller sehr wenig Strom. Beispiel 6300l/h bei 60 watt. 
Die Grüne minna wohl noch weniger. Kann man sich auf solche Angaben zum Verbrauch einigermassen verlassen?


----------



## flusskrebs (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Guten Tag an alle,
die hier diskutierte Frage ist doch nicht zuletzt ein Rechenexempel. 
Vor acht Jahren habe ich für die Umwälzung eine Oase Aquamax 12.000 gekauft. Die hat bis gestern Abend treu ihre Dienste verrichtet, 24 Stunden am Tag und das ganze Jahr über ohne Pause (außer manchmal zu Reinigungsarbeiten an der Kläranlage o. ä.). Dann plötzlich fliegt die Sicherung raus – Kurzschluss in der Pumpe. Es lohnt sich sicherlich nicht, eine Reparatur anzugehen. Das betagte Teil frisst verglichen mit aktuellen Geräten auch zu viel Strom. 
2005 hat das Teil so um die 400 Euro gekostet. Man könnte eine neue kaufen. Doch ich habe mich entschlossen, eine Osaga Eco zu nehmen, ob OSF oder OGM muss ich noch überlegen. Selbst wenn die nur halb so lange hält, komme ich beträchtlich billiger damit weg. 
Mit dem Service sind meine Erfahrungen auch nicht schlecht. Im vergangenen Herbst habe ich in eine Aufbereitungsanlage, die auf einem Klärteich schwimmt, 5 Oaga OSF 20000 Eco verbaut. Die kosteten zusammen so viel wie eine einzige von Oase. Eine davon gab die Förderung kurz vor Weihnachten auf, die zweite Im März dieses Jahres. Um wenigstens die drei übrigen in Funktion zu halten, verblieb die Anlage unter Spannung. Erst im Mai konnte ich im Wasser die defekten Teile ausbauen, sie standen also die ganze Zeit über unter Spannung. 
Als Ursache für den Ausfall zeigte sich bei der ersten ein gerochenes Flügelrad, bei der zweiten ein Lagerschaden. 
Zuerst habe ich zwei neue eingebaut, um den Betrieb nicht zu lange zu unterbrechen. Nach Rücksendung der beiden defekten Teile zum Lieferanten mit der Bitte um Garantieprüfung erhielt ich zwei überholte Exemplare nach zwei Wochen zurück. Die arbeiten seit einigen Wochen an anderer Stelle. Ich werde auch weiterhin bei diesem Typ bleiben. Wenn ich meine Arbeitszeit natürlich mit 100 Euro pro Stunde kalkulieren könnte, würde die Rechnung anders aussehen. 
Herzliche Grüße
Christian


----------



## lollo (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Hallo,

was machst du mit einer Teichpumpe in einer Kläranlage? :shock

Ich denke für Klärteiche gibt es bestimmt andere Pumpen, da doch das Abwasser ganz anders kontaminiert ist. Das würde auch den Ausfall der Pumpen mit erklären.


----------



## flusskrebs (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Oase oder Osaga oder ???*

Klärteich ist keine kommunale Kläranlage
Also für eine Kläranlage (Fäkalien, Abwässer und ähnliches) würde ich auch keine Teichpumpe verwenden, zumal dabei in erster Linie die Umsetzung  und der Abbau dieser Verunreinigungen beabsichtigt sind. Bei dem angesprochenen Klärteich handelt es sich aber um das gesammelte Wasser aus dem Drainagesystem eines Golfplatzes. Hier ist das Problem vergleichbar einem anderen künstlichen Teich, nur dass die Einträge durch Dünger, Herbizide u. ä. beträchtlich größer ausfallen. Die Klärung dient dazu, das gesammelte Wasser ohne nennenswerte Belastungen weiter in einen Naturbach einleiten zu können.
Die angesprochene Aufbereitungsanlage dient lediglich dazu, den Kläreffekt des Teiches zu vervielfachen.
Gruß 
Christian


----------

